# fogger deal! Today ONLY



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I just got sent a notice of this and thought I'd pass it on.
https://www.pssl.com/!EBLAST00KILLE...ne with Remote&utm_campaign=killer daily deal

Keep in mind that this is only offered at this price today, Feb 3, 2017


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Dang it. I wish the thread title was "Fogger deal! 2/3/17 ONLY". I've clicked 4 times now, only to find the deal is long gone!!


(OK, not really, but I was a bit bored and there aren't too many threads this time of year! Though today's deal is an (apparently nice) diaphragm condenser microphone.)


----------

